# Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?



## barcahenry (25. Dezember 2011)

*Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Hey Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe diese Lautsprecher mit dem Kabel an mein Xonar D1 angeschloßen, doch es sind durchgehend Störgeräusche zu hören.
1) Pfeifen aus dem Hochtöner
2) Grummeln aus dem Tief/Mitteltöner
Ich meine nicht das Grundrauschen!

Ich führe sie auf die Grafikkarte zurück, meine Soundkarte liegt genau unter dieser und es machen sich folgende Sachen bemerkbar:
1) Bei Grafikaufwendigen Sachen verstärken sich die Geräuche
2) Wenn ich die Lautsprecher an mein Handy anschließe sind sie weg

Die Geräusche sind aber auch da wenn ich das Kabel ans Frontpanel anschließe, außerdem sind sie auf einem Lautsprecher lauter als auf dem anderen (unabhängig von linker oder rechter Seite). Die Geräusche werden lauter wenn ich die Lautsprecher selbst lauter stelle und die Geräusche ändern sich (lauter/leiser/kratzen) wenn ich am Kabel in der Soundkarte drehe.

Meine Fragen sind also ob es an der Grafikkarte liegt(Magnetfeld der Lüfter), mangelnde Abschirmung der Kabel und wie ich das Problem beheben kann.

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Kannst Du die Sondkarte in einem anderen Slot ausprobieren? 

Kennst Du jemanden, der ggf auch ein Kabel hat 3,5mm für die Soundkarte und auf der anderen Seite 2x Cinch? So was hat man zB um einen MP3-Player an eine Hifi-Anlage anzuschließen, und 2x Cinch haben die Boxen ja auch als Anschlussmöglichkeit.


----------



## barcahenry (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber wie gesagt habe ich beim Frontpanel dasselbe Problem...
Ne kenne ich leider nicht denke aber nicht das es an den Boxen liegt, da sie ja über meine Handy super laufen.

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Klar: an den Boxen oder dem Kabel wird es vermutlich nicht liegen, da der MP3Player geht, aber evlt. hast Du per 6.3mm dann eben doch ein kleines Problem, das bei einem Kabel mit Cinch nicht auftaucht. man sollte das halt auch checken.


Aber Frontpanel: ist das mit dem onboardsound verbunden oder mit der Xonar? Denn wenn es mit der Xobar verbunden ist, dann kann es ja trotzdem an der Xonar luegen und durch einen Slot-Wechsel evlt. beseitigt werden, also die Karte in einen anderen Einbauslot einstecken.


----------



## barcahenry (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Was für ein Kabel bräuchte ich da?

Frontpanel läuft über den Onboard-Sound, bei sämtlichen Soundanschlüssen am PC habe ich das Problem in Verbindung mit den Lautsprechern und dem Kabel.
Den PCI-Slot habe ich auch schon gewechselt.

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Okay, dann kommt da wohl echt was von der GRafikkarte... aber wie man das Problem lösen soll, wüßt ich jetzt nicht ^^ 

Ach so: hast Du mal statt der Boxen einfach mal Kopfhörer an die gleiche Buchse angeschlossen, ob Du dort auch Störungen hast?


----------



## barcahenry (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Ich hätte jetzt mal geschätzt das es durch die Magnetfelder der Lüfter der Grakka erzeugt wird, kann das sein?
Ja habe ich auch ausprobiert und es tritt kein Problem auf...

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## LordMirdalan (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Hi, hab ein ähnliches Problem und auch schon hier gepostet, kannste ja mal in meinen Thread schauen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/193120-creative-x-fi-titanium-hd-rauschen.html

Ich hab jetzt ne DI-BOX bestellt: Art DTI und in einer Woche kann ich sagen ob des was bringt.

Hab auch schon verschiedene Kabel und Anschlussarten (sowohl Cinch als auch Miniklinke) ausprobiert, bringt ja alles nix.

Gruß und guten Rutsch 

LordMirdalan


----------



## barcahenry (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Danke dir für Antwort LordMirdalan aber bei mir ist es keiner Rauschen sondern ein durchgängiger Ton der auch teilweise in der Tonlage variiert.
Wünsche dir viel Glück das sich das Problem bei dir dann löst...
Wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit eine externe Soundkarte zu bestellen die man per USB anschließt?
Da sollte das Problem wenn es an der Grakka liegt ja dann nicht mehr auftreten.

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Könnte man machen... aber ich würd ggf. mal eher eine andere Grafikkarte probieren, denn normal ist das auf keinen Fall, sonst müssten ja etliche User dauernd so ein Problem haben (onboardsound ist ja offenbar auch betroffen)


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Die XLR und Klinke Eingänge Deiner Lautsprecher sind Symmetrisch der Ausgang Deiner Soundkarte ist Unsymmetrisch. Da mogeln sich gerne mal Störsignale mit rein.
Möglich das die Cinch Eingänge der Lautsprecher nicht betroffen sind da diese auch Unsymmetrisch sind. The Sssnake YRK-2030 Y-Audiokabel
Hatte bei mir ein durchgängigen Ton variierend in der Tonlage je nach Grafiklast. Da meine Monitore keinen Unsymmetrischen Eingang haben habe ich eine DI-Box dazwischen gesetzt.
Die macht aus dem Unsymmetrischen Signal ein Symmetrisches. Alles umbauen der Karten, Stromversorgung, oä vorher brachte nix. Erst mit der DI-Box war sofort ruhe im Karton.


----------



## barcahenry (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Tatsächlich moparcrazy hat Recht!
Hatte so ein Kabel parat und habe es kurzerhand einfach mal ausprobiert und die Geräusche sind weg!
Vielen Dank, und auch allen anderen die mir bei der Lösung geholfen haben.
Gibt es bei diesen Kabeln Qualitätsunterschiede, also sollte ich an gutes bestellen oder ist diese Übertragungsart sogar schlechter als wenn ich es mit einer DI-Box mache?

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Macht Klang-technisch keinen unterschied also alles so lassen wie es jetzt ist. 
Schön das man helfen konnte.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Ohne irgendwelche Beiträge (aus dem ersten gelesen natürlich) zu haben sage ich mal: Willkommen in der Welt der Brumm-/Masseschleifen! Unter anderem...

Die von Dir geschilderten Probleme habe ich ebenfalls bis vor kurzem gehabt. Bei mir: Yamaha HS50M an Asus Xonar DS. Oder an ESI Prodigy 7.1. Oder an Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD USB. Ganz egal, ob intern, intern mit Abschirmung oder extern über USB, es blieb immer ein leises Pfeifen oder Kratzen, das Scrollen im Browser war zu hören und wenn ich StarCraft II gestartet habe hörte es sich an, als würde sich jemand elektrisch rasieren.

Ich bin zu der Vermutung (bzw. Erkenntnis) gekommen, dass hier sowohl eine Leiterschleife sowie eine "unsaubere" Spannungsversorgung vorliegen müssen.
Dass die Störungen überhaupt auftreten liegt wohl daran, dass Deine Lautsprecher nun selber auch geerdet sind und dadurch irgendwo eine Schleife bildet. Soll heißen, irgendwo ist die Signalmasse mit den Schutzleitern verbunden, sodass es zu einem geschlossenen Stromkreis kommt, über den Ausgleichsströme fließen, was sich in Deinen Lautsprechern hörbar niederschlägt (etwas grob, aber so in die Richtung geht das).
Dass die Stärke der Störungen bei hoher Grafiklast zunimmt führe ich auf das Netzteil oder Mainboard zurück. Die Grafikkarte benötigt nun mehr Storm. Diese erhöhte Last sorgt für eine weitere Erhöhung der Störungen. Irgendwie so...

Ganz genau habe ich es auch nie herausgefunden. Was ich weiß: Bei mir half auch eine externe Soundkarte (über USB) mit Zusendung der Musikdaten über optisches Kabel nicht. Selbst da hatte ich noch Störungen, die nun nur noch über das USB-Kabel kommen konnten. Muss also irgendwie mit der Stromversorgung zu tun haben.

Wie lässt sich das Problem lösen? Es gibt mehrere Wege.
- Ich habe eine Übergangslösung gewählt, die ich aber nicht empfehlen kann.
- Was wohl manchmal helfen soll: Stecke PC und Lautsprecher möglichst nah zusammen in die Steckdosen/Steckerleisten). Dadurch sollen die Potenzialunterschiede, die zu Störungen führen, verringert werden. (Hat bei mir nicht geholfen)
- Was immer helfen müsste: Symmetrische Datenübertragung. Hierbei werden die Musikdaten differenziell übertragen, sodass Störungen automatisch "herausgerechnet" werden. Problem: Es gibt kaum Soundkarten mit symmetrischen Anschlüssen. Mir ist erst eine ab 112 Euro bekannt (ESI Juli@, siehe hier: ESI Juli@ 24bit/192kHz Referenz-Audiokarte ). Alternative: Es  gibt Geräte, die aus unsymmetrischen Signalen symmetrische machen. Damit SOLLTE sich das Problem auch beheben lassen.

Soviel fürs erste. Jetzt erst einmal alles durchlesen.

Edit:

DI-Boxen, so nannte man die! Danke moparcrazy. 

Schön, dass es so einfach geklappt hat bei Dir. DI-Boxen wollte ich mir jetzt nich auch noch dazwischen packen. Eventuell schauen ich mich auch nochmal um, ob ein einfacher Kabeltausch mir helfen kann. Bis dahin läufts ja jetzt.

Ach ja, und dass die Störungen bei Anschluss an das Smartphone verschwinden liegt halt daran, dass die erwähnte Schleife nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*



barcahenry schrieb:


> Tatsächlich moparcrazy hat Recht!
> Hatte so ein Kabel parat und habe es kurzerhand einfach mal ausprobiert und die Geräusche sind weg!
> Vielen Dank, und auch allen anderen die mir bei der Lösung geholfen haben.
> Gibt es bei diesen Kabeln Qualitätsunterschiede, also sollte ich an gutes bestellen oder ist diese Übertragungsart sogar schlechter als wenn ich es mit einer DI-Box mache?
> ...



Das hatte ich ja gleich als erstes vorgeschlagen, dass Du so ein Kabel mal testest. Ich hätt trotzdem nicht gedacht, dass das dran wirklich liegt und so schlimm sein kann.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich das Problem lösen? Es gibt mehrere Wege.
> - Ich habe den falschen gewählt, der zwar funktioniert, aber nicht gut ist. (aber ich darf das  ).


Wäre nett wen Du auch sagen würdest welcher weg den nun Dein "Falscher" war. Oder hab ich das überlesen?

Problem ist halt grundsätzlich der Symmetrische Eingang der auch ein solches Signal erwartet.
Er erhält aber nur ein Unsymmetrisches. Jetzt müsste man sich mit dem Thema Un/symmetrisch genauer befassen...
Ehrlich gesagt keine Lust das alles zu Erklären, nur soviel:
Symmetrisch = 3 Leitungen = +Signal/ -Signal Invertiert/ Masse
Unsymmetrisch = 2 Leitungen = +Signal/ -Masse
Das vermeidlich richtige Kabel verbindet so nun +Signal und +Signal / -Signal Invertiert und -Masse
Am Ende einer Symmetrischen Kette (in diesem Fall die Lautsprecher) wird aus dem Symmetrischen Signal wieder ein Unsymmetrisches errechnet.
Also +Signal minus -Signal = Ton oder Musik. 
Sollte nun mit der Masse also dem Vermeidlichem -Signal Invertiert auch nur die geringste Störung übertragen werden wird diese auch mit als Ton ausgegeben.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wäre nett wen Du auch sagen würdest welcher weg den nun Dein "Falscher" war. Oder hab ich das überlesen?
> 
> Problem ist halt grundsätzlich der Symmetrische Eingang der auch ein solches Signal erwartet.


 
Nee, da ich niemanden auf dumme Gedanken bringen will. Daher bin inzwischen auch so schlau gewesen und es umformuliert.

Die Sache ist halt, dass meine Yamahas nur einen XLR haben, der wie immer sym. ist und einen Klinkeeingang, der sowohl sym. als auch unsym. Signale annimmt. Einen rein unsym. Eingang habe ich also nicht.

Edit:

Danke mopar, mit dem Thema hatte ich mich auch schon mal befasst. Aber danke nochmal für die kurze und bündige Darstellung, die mich direkt zu einer weiteren Frage führt: Was erwartest Du, wenn man den "Cold/Signal inv"-Eingang offen lässt? Offene Ein- und Ausgänge sind ja im allgemeinen eher für allerhand Abenteuer zu haben, zumindest in logischen Schaltungen. Was würde wohl die Differenz zwischen Signal und "Tri-State" ergeben? Alternative: Kondensator o.ä. Pass zwischen Ground und Signal inv. packen. Hast Du da schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt mit solchen Experimenten?


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Falls der Klinken Eingang wirklich beide Arten verarbeiten kann müssten damit aber auch deine Probleme verschwinden...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Laut Anleitung darf man beides anlegen. Allerdings gibt es keinen Schalter o.ä., dass man das noch einstellen könnte/müsste. Daher liegt wohl automatisch einfach der von Dir oben geschilderte Fall vor. Gedanken dazu habe ich in den oberen Beitrag editiert, während Du geschrieben hast.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Sorry aber bei solchen "Experimenten" wie Du sie oben erwähnst bin ich raus... übersteigt mein F(l)achwissen um ein vielfaches.
Was ich mal gelesen habe ist das es möglich ist sich selbst ein Kabel zu Löten das dann Masse und Signal Invertiert kurzschließt. 
So braucht man wohl kein Symmetrisches Signal. Funktioniert aber nicht bei allen Symmetrischen Eingängen.
Anleitungen oder Erfahrungen kann ich in dem Bereich aber leider nicht bieten.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Dann schaue ich mich da mal noch um und melde mich hier wieder, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt. Aber danke nochmal für die Inspirationen.


----------



## LastW0rd (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Störgeräusche wegen der Grafikkarte?*

Hola!

auch ich habe ein vergleichbares Problem....

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mein Pc komplett erneuert, das heißt: 

-Netzteil ausgewechselt (von "730 Watt Xilence Performance A Series Non-Modular 80+" auf "600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ Silver")
-Soundkarte ausgewechselt ( von "Creative Soundblaster Z (bulk)" auf "Creative Soundblaster Omni 5.1 USB ")
-SSD Samsung 850 EVO 250Gb eingebaut
-Windows 10 Professionell 64Bit neu aufgesetzt

sonstige Hardware eingebaute:
- 4GB Asus GeForce GTX 980 STRIX OC Edition (Grafikkarte)
-Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 (Prozessor)
-Asus Z97M-PLUS Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX (Mainboard)
-Cooler Master Silencio 550 gedämmt Midi Tower (Gehäuse)
-Scythe Mugen 4 Tower Kühler (Lüfter)

Lautsprecher: KRK Rokit 5 G3 von 3,5mm (Soundkarte) auf 6,3mm TRS (Lautsprecher)
Subwoofer: Mivoc SW1100A schwarz, aktiver Subwoofer von 3,5mm (Soundkarte) auf Chinch (Subwoofer)

Mein Problem beschreibt sich folgendermaßen:

Vor der Erneuerung gab mein PC über den Subwoofer jedes mal beim Ausschalten oder Energie Sparen ein lauten und tiefen Schlag von sich. Die Nachbarn wussten also immer wenn ich Nachts pennen ging. Dies war 
unter anderem der Grund für die Erneuerung. Nun geben die Lautsprecher über die Soundkarte "Soundblaster Omni 5.1 USB  jedoch immer bei Auslastung der Grafikkarte so ein Rauschen von sich, als würde sich jemand "rasieren". Wenn ich jedoch meine Kopfhörer eingesteckt habe, verschwanden die Störgeräusche, da die Lautsprecher automatische inaktiv geschaltet worden sind  und bei den Kopfhörern war auch nichts zu hören, außer sauberer schöner Klang. Nun habe ich die alte Soundkarte wieder drin, die mir vorher, wie beschrieben, Probleme gemacht hat.  Das Rauschen bei Auslastung der Grafikkarte ist leider geblieben. Auch wenn ich die Kopfhörer in der Software von Creative ausgewählt habe, rauschten die Lautsprecher weiter. Ich lies ein Benchmark durchlaufen, der die Grafikkarte auf volllast bringen sollte, dies bestätigte meine Befürchtung das es sich hierbei um die Grafikkarte handelt.

Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
-Lautsprecher an Smartphone ausprobiert -> lief alles super, an der Lautsprecher liegt es also nicht
-Kabel gewechselt von TRS auf Chinch -> rauscht trotzdem
-Soundkarte Treiber und Grafikkarte Treiber neu installiert - > rauscht trotzdem
-auf On-Board Soundkarte gewechselt -> rauscht ebenfalls 

Ich hoffe, ich habe gegen keine Forenregeln verstoßen und mir kann hier jemand aushelfen

Grüße 
Vladi


----------

